# My husband sent nude photos and sex videos of me to his friends



## brycelynn

So, I am 25, my husband and I have been married for nearly five years, we have a 3 year old son. In August I found a nude photo of me in his sent email. Outraged, I confronted him and he explained that he was sending it to himself to check sendable file sizes for his email. So in September I found a chat between he and a friend that spilled the beans. First he and his friend told me that my husband only sent two pictures and they were only to this friend....a couple of days later my husband tells me it was multiple pictures and videos over a 6 month period and they were also sent to another friend as well. A week later my husband lets me know that both of his friends sent him nude pictures of their wives too. Just when I thought this was it and we've been working on moving forward, today I found out he has a membership at a website and a failed attempt at uploading a video of me three days after my birthday...his password to this site, "look at bryce". I am so hurt and upset and have no idea what to do. He said he forgot about this and that I have nothing else to be worried about but I just don't belive him....what do I do next?


----------



## michzz

Demand he stop doing this, the files deleted, all passwords given to you.

Keep records of all of what yo have found and put it where he can't access it. 

Then tell him you will go to the police and have him charged for the crimes he's committed against you if he does not stop and ...


Sue for divorce. he is a creeper.

Press charges.


----------



## snowglobe

I agree with Michzz... But my first question is does he have anymore nude photos and videos of you? I can't believe he would do that to you. He is a creeper.... God I wonder if he has posted your videos to porn sites. I would take it to the police if I were you. It might be embarrassing in the beginning but worse if he has this posted and what kind of friends does he have that they willingly accepted nude photos and videos of you? Anyway all of this is irrelevant at this point. Do what Michzz say's..... get rid of him!


----------



## brycelynn

What would I call this crime? I wanted to do that from the beginning but was not sure. I have deleted everything, I do have copies of what was sent, as well as his account information which has been deleted now too. He says he's sorry, seems sincere, nothing new has happened that I know of and he cut his ties with these two friends on his own, I did not ask him to nor hinted for him to, I just don't know what makes a man do this? He was supposed to be different....


----------



## Deejo

What do you want to do next?

It's a betrayal. A big one.

You can roll a couple of ways.

There are the obligatory practical options of listening to the people that will tell you that your husband is a pig and you should dump him - I'm going to make the assumption that's a bit extreme ... but it's an option.

Confront him. Tell him how you are feeling. Point out that what he did is an incredible breach of trust, it's humiliating, and it hurts. Then shut him down. No pics, no vids, no sex, no kidding ... until he demonstrates some maturity and respect for you, and the marriage, including coming completely clean about exactly what, where, and for how long he has been sharing content.

Or you can use the 'eye for an eye' method. Probably not appropriate, but a sure-fire way to make him understand the nature of your discomfort and pain. Shut him down, and then let him know (whether factual or not) that you chose to share the content with some guy friends via Facebook.

I'm pretty confident he won't think sharing your photos is such a great idea any more.


----------



## beninneedofhelp

Well i can offer you another option or two make him take nude photos of himself and let you post them to your friends lol that might make him think or you can talk to him about not trusting him with these things and say you want to put webwatchers on his PC for the time being till you can feel you can trust him let him no its not what you want but is maybe the only way he can earn and you can learn to trust him with these things again
and if says no then you have reason not to trust more if he agrees then he is ok with it and probably can be trusted but still do it so you can monitor his activity but it might hurt him or his pride


----------



## mrnice

michzz said:


> Demand he stop doing this, the files deleted, all passwords given to you.
> 
> Keep records of all of what yo have found and put it where he can't access it.
> 
> Then tell him you will go to the police and have him charged for the crimes he's committed against you if he does not stop and ...
> 
> 
> Sue for divorce. he is a creeper.
> 
> Press charges.


Yeh what michzz said. The guy is a moron.


----------



## kirkster5

Brycelyn: "I thought he was supposed to be different"......He is different!! A Man does not send pictures and videos of his wife to friends and upload to the internet. We men are not as a rule "pigs" unfortunatly your husband is. This is actually disgusting and perverse. I'd suggest not having another child with this man for fear that it may be a girl. He needs help and one can only hope that he wont do this to his next wife. This is worse than cheating as He is potentially distroying your future. I'd run if I were you before he starts posting sextapes.


----------



## Mom3Girls

he is lying. again. delete every pic and video of you ASAP and never send him another. He sounds very immature.


----------



## Hillbilly

That sucks and I'm sure that you feel hurt. This was definately a major breech of trust. I don't think that you should divorce him or call the police though. Maybe threaten to, but don't jump and do it. He didn't cheat on you, did he? 5 years is a long time to be married and just end it over something like this, especially when you have a child. I'm not saying that it isn't bad....it is. But it's probably just a stupid mistake on his part. Kinda like a pissing contest between guys. He's proud of you or he wouldn't show these kind of pictures to other guys. I would definately demand that he not do this any more, or else. I could never do this because I'm too jealous. Just because he did this doesn't mean that he's a pervert or a creeper. It was a stupid decision.
Someone said that you shouldn't have another kid with him because the child may be a girl, suggesting that he may do something to her. That's rediculous. Just because he thinks that you look good naked and shared your good looks with a couple of his friends does not mean that he is a threat to children.
Make him delete them all and you shouldn't keep pictures like this anywhere, especially with children around. You never know what might happen. An actual picture or printed picture could be found and taken to school, that would be much more embarrassing than a couple of his friends seeing you. Don't keep them on the computer either. What if your computer crashes, you take it somewhere to have it fixed, then every computer guy in the building has access to your pictures, they could copy and save them and then theres no telling where your pictures might show up. If your vows meant anything to you, then I don't think you should break up your marriage over this, but you need to make it clear that it better not happen again. He should respect you alot more than that.


----------



## kirkster5

Hillbilly:

Your dead wrong on this one. He is a pervert/creeper period! Perhaps you missed the part where she said that she found at least 1 failed attempt to upload pictures to an Internet porn site. This is a crime pure and simple. Well at least it is a crime in most States. My guess is that he probably figured it out and those photos are floating around in cyberspace. Those kind of Photo's can ruin your career and your life. When she does dump this waste of DNA and starts dating again these types of photo's have a tendency to 'mysteriously' reapear. If this creap would violate his wife's privacy and trust while they are married so he can get his rocks off do you really think he would not use them to terrorize her later. Come on. I'm very proud of my wifes beauty and physique but sharing photo's with friends and the world of her naked.........that's just perverse.


----------



## Hillbilly

Yeah, well let me take a few steps back, after looking up the Websters definition of a pervert, and say that yes he is a pervert. My bad.


----------

